# Help!! Buy Padded Cassette Now Or Hold Out?



## Pkac

I’ve been bitten badly by the Bottega bug recently - it started when I began looking for some logo free crossbody bags to wear to school drop-offs and pick-ups. I bought a beautiful Mini Loop in Wisteria and then decided I’d love to get another Bottega in a more neutral colour and I’ve fallen in love with their new Travertine shade. I’ve decided I NEED a bag in that colour.
I originally set out to get a Cassette Camera, but when I tried on the Padded Cassette in Travertine it took my breath away!!
I’ve been aware of the Padded Cassette hype over the last couple of years and while I quite liked it on others, never really pictured it on myself, but that changed once I saw it in person. I have not been able to stop thinking about this bag for the last 72 hours. I’m going to sleep thinking about it and waking up thinking about it, it’s ridiculous!
My issue is the price (very frustrating that this bag has only just caught my eye now after the massive price increase earlier in the year!!) I’m from Australia and it’s over $5,540 here. The only other bag in my collection I’ve ever spent close to that much on is my Chanel Reissue 226. I would however be able to purchase it via the Vitkac website (which I’ve used before and had a great experience) for $500 less, so for just over $5000 .
My question is (to people who are more familiar with shopping for Bottega then me) is this about as good a deal as I am going to get? Is there likely to be ANOTHER price rise soon in which case I’ll be sorely disappointed that I’ve missed out now? Or is there likely to be an opportunity for me to get this bag at a greater discount down the track, via Boxing Day sales etc?
I would so appreciate any advice as I’m torn over what to do!! Pics for reference.


----------



## Evergreen602

I think there will be another price increase next month, based on my experience buying from the boutique.  At $3900 USD, I think the Padded Cassette is already overpriced (even for luxury).

Personally, I would search for one through a reputable resale site.  A Travertine Padded Cassette recently sold on Yoogi's Closet (I think that is where I saw it).  It sold quickly, but more will start to appear on the various resale sites over the next few months.

I recently bought my Pre-Fall 2022 Holographic Padded Cassette on Fashionphile.  It was maybe carried a handful of times.  The only sign of wear I found was an indentation in the interior leather, obviously from the strap being tucked inside the bag during storage, causing the triangle buckle to press into that leather.  I basically purchased a new bag for 33% off the current retail price.  It was still expensive, but at a price at which I felt comfortable.

If you prefer to purchase new, Bottega Veneta is typically is not included in sales or promotions, but this upcomong holiday season may be different.  You might also find a discount for making a first time purchase on one of the websites for the authorized sellers of BV.  Farfetch comes to mind, but maybe check MyTheresa, Luisa Via Roma.  Department stores will sometimes offer a gift card with a purchase of a certain amount.  You would not see the savings on the purchase, but it could save you money on another luxury purchase later.


----------



## Pkac

Thanks for the advice. After some days really thinking about it, I’ve decided that for the reasons I initially wanted a new crossbody, the non-padded cassette is actually way more suitable. More low key, more practical to get in and out of, etc. The Italist has the Travertine non-padded on sale right now for around $2700 AUD so overall just makes more sense than spending close to double that on the padded. (That said they also have the padded for about $4300 but that’s still a lot). I’d be very open to buying a padded preloved down the track. 
I actually went into the store last night and tried both on, they each have a fairly different vibe so not an easy decision for me, but when I think about it logically the non padded just makes more sense overall.


----------



## Evergreen602

Pkac said:


> Thanks for the advice. After some days really thinking about it, I’ve decided that for the reasons I initially wanted a new crossbody, the non-padded cassette is actually way more suitable. More low key, more practical to get in and out of, etc. The Italist has the Travertine non-padded on sale right now for around $2700 AUD so overall just makes more sense than spending close to double that on the padded. (That said they also have the padded for about $4300 but that’s still a lot). I’d be very open to buying a padded preloved down the track.
> I actually went into the store last night and tried both on, they each have a fairly different vibe so not an easy decision for me, but when I think about it logically the non padded just makes more sense overall.
> View attachment 5633803


Both versions look great on you!  I own both in different colors, and think the non-padded version is more practical.  However, as you say, they are different vibes.

FYI - I may also consider getting a Travertine bag on the resale market eventually.  I love the color, but am torn between the non-padded Cassette and Jodie (Mini or Teen).  Next time I am near a boutique I will check them out.  Hopefully I won't care for any of them in person, but that is never my luck!


----------



## Pkac

Evergreen602 said:


> Both versions look great on you!  I own both in different colors, and think the non-padded version is more practical.  However, as you say, they are different vibes.
> 
> FYI - I may also consider getting a Travertine bag on the resale market eventually.  I love the color, but am torn between the non-padded Cassette and Jodie (Mini or Teen).  Next time I am near a boutique I will check them out.  Hopefully I won't care for any of them in person, but that is never my luck!


I tried on the mini teen Jodie recently and really loved it! Aside from Travertine, the Caramel colour is what I had my eye on, so maybe I can add a caramel padded down the track. Good luck when you see them in person, hehe.


----------



## 880

IMO if you are flexible on color, wait for a good price on the secondary market.  Daniel Lee is no longer at BV, and I believe that BV is reissuing some older TM designs, at least the cabat.


----------



## l.ch.

Tbh, I have always preferred the look of the non padded cassette. They both look great on you, though!


----------



## atlantique

I prefer also the non padded cassette. I have it in black and I love it so much! For me it's the perfect bag.


----------



## evie_amor

Perhaps an unpopular opinion, but, to me the padded is way too trendy and already beginning to look dated.


----------



## Pkac

evie_amor said:


> Perhaps an unpopular opinion, but, to me the padded is way too trendy and already beginning to look dated.


I’ve actually done a complete 180 and I’m fully focused on the non-padded myself now, for similar reasons. It’s much more practical to get in and out of and more low key, which I prefer. Still obsessed with the travertine colour, though. I actually just purchased a non-padded travertine, but unfortunately received a defective bag, (I posted about it in the recent purchases thread), so not sure if I should take that as a sign or if I should attempt a repurchase!!!


----------



## evie_amor

Pkac said:


> I’ve actually done a complete 180 and I’m fully focused on the non-padded myself now, for similar reasons. It’s much more practical to get in and out of and more low key, which I prefer. Still obsessed with the travertine colour, though. I actually just purchased a non-padded travertine, but unfortunately received a defective bag, (I posted about it in the recent purchases thread), so not sure if I should take that as a sign or if I should attempt a repurchase!!!



Gah! A conundrum indeed!  Hiccups always make me question my decision.  >_<   Me being me, I’d  probably take it as a sign..
BUT maybe it’s just extra oomph to really solidify your decision (like, “if after all this I still love and want it, it’s meant to be.”).  The color is a great neutral without being too traditional.


----------



## Pkac

evie_amor said:


> Gah! A conundrum indeed!  Hiccups always make me question my decision.  >_<   Me being me, I’d  probably take it as a sign..
> BUT maybe it’s just extra oomph to really solidify your decision (like, “if after all this I still love and want it, it’s meant to be.”).  The color is a great neutral without being too traditional.


You’re spot on about the colour, that’s exactly why I love it so much. But clearly not meant to be right now because the Italist still had one left on sale yesterday and it’s now gone today. I’m just not prepared to pay anything more than what they were offering. Will have to keep my eye out over Boxing Day sales etc but I don’t like my luck given that there’s likely to be a price increase before the year is out.


----------



## evie_amor

Dark humor but I’m sure we’re bound for a recession.  On a lighter, and more positive note, thanks to tpf I’ve learned of some highly talented, yet lesser known atelier’s.


----------



## evie_amor

I’m looking for sans logo also.   If anyone has advise:   I may have completely overlooked it - and I’ll edit it I did - but a whole indie category broken down to totes, across the chest, backpacks, shoulder bags, clutches, and/or etc. would be greatly appreciated and utilized.


----------



## Pkac

Hmmm, just thinking aloud, I wonder if the Italist would be prepared to give me a further discount on the bag with all of the defects. I’d almost be tempted to keep it if they were prepared to do that. But it would need to be a fairly significant discount. Is that a crazy notion or worth suggesting to them?


----------



## Evergreen602

Pkac said:


> Hmmm, just thinking aloud, I wonder if the Italist would be prepared to give me a further discount on the bag with all of the defects. I’d almost be tempted to keep it if they were prepared to do that. But it would need to be a fairly significant discount. Is that a crazy notion or worth suggesting to them?


If you're looking for a significant discount, I think you would be better off holding out for one in excellent condition on the resale market.  The bag you received looked damaged, and if it were me, it would bother me every time I wore it, regardless of discount.


----------



## evie_amor

Pkac said:


> Hmmm, just thinking aloud, I wonder if the Italist would be prepared to give me a further discount on the bag with all of the defects. I’d almost be tempted to keep it if they were prepared to do that. But it would need to be a fairly significant discount. Is that a crazy notion or worth suggesting to them?



I’d try it, why not?  What are the defects?


----------



## Pkac

evie_amor said:


> I’d try it, why not?  What are the defects?


Some cracked glazing along the strap is the main one, along with some sort of shiny residue on the strap and a white mark on the back. (I put pics up in the recent purchases thread). 
I’m actually boxing up the bag for the return now, but feeling so sad because the Italist have none left in their sale and there are no other travertine cassettes available anywhere at that price. I really love the bag!!!


----------



## Evergreen602

Pkac said:


> Some cracked glazing along the strap is the main one, along with some sort of shiny residue on the strap and a white mark on the back. (I put pics up in the recent purchases thread).
> I’m actually boxing up the bag for the return now, but feeling so sad because the Italist have none left in their sale and there are no other travertine cassettes available anywhere at that price. I really love the bag!!!


I wish the Cassette you received from Italist did not have so many flaws, but the right one will come along.  I will keep an eye out for any sales or preowned ones in excellent condition and let you know.  Fortunately, with the holidays coming up, you may luck out and find one on sale sooner rather than later.


----------



## Pkac

Evergreen602 said:


> I wish the Cassette you received from Italist did not have so many flaws, but the right one will come along.  I will keep an eye out for any sales or preowned ones in excellent condition and let you know.  Fortunately, with the holidays coming up, you may luck out and find one on sale sooner rather than later.


Thank you


----------



## rachel21182

Get the padded, i have to say it is one of the most gorgeous bags in person. I was worried it might not be classic but it is- I get more compliments on that black bag than some others I’ve had . I alternate between the padded and my Chanel 19 and I love them both. The padded cassette is edgy so depends on your style but it’s a great everyday bag to look chic. Also yes it’s lambskin but it’s durable-I’m hard on my bags and have a toddler and this is holding up well


----------



## Bishka14

After a bit of advice please. I have a black padded cassette in the lambskin and my friend is selling a teal in the paper calfskin, which I'm tempted to get and sell my black. Does anyone have any experience re the durability or the padded cassette in the calfskin? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Megs

Pkac said:


> Some cracked glazing along the strap is the main one, along with some sort of shiny residue on the strap and a white mark on the back. (I put pics up in the recent purchases thread).
> I’m actually boxing up the bag for the return now, but feeling so sad because the Italist have none left in their sale and there are no other travertine cassettes available anywhere at that price. I really love the bag!!!


That's such a bummer. I got a Teen Jodie from Italist and it came in perfect condition and I'm so happy - but that stinks! Hope the return goes well!


----------



## Pkac

Megs said:


> That's such a bummer. I got a Teen Jodie from Italist and it came in perfect condition and I'm so happy - but that stinks! Hope the return goes well!


The return went really well, just an absolute bummer that I missed out on the bag at that great price!! Glad your Teen Jodie worked out well.


----------



## earthygirl

Pkac said:


> Thanks for the advice. After some days really thinking about it, I’ve decided that for the reasons I initially wanted a new crossbody, the non-padded cassette is actually way more suitable. More low key, more practical to get in and out of, etc. The Italist has the Travertine non-padded on sale right now for around $2700 AUD so overall just makes more sense than spending close to double that on the padded. (That said they also have the padded for about $4300 but that’s still a lot). I’d be very open to buying a padded preloved down the track.
> I actually went into the store last night and tried both on, they each have a fairly different vibe so not an easy decision for me, but when I think about it logically the non padded just makes more sense overall.
> View attachment 5633803


I prefer the padded cassette on you. It’s a sexy bag where as the non padded version is just meh.


----------



## Pkac

earthygirl said:


> I prefer the padded cassette on you. It’s a sexy bag where as the non padded version is just meh.


I ended up with the non padded, but to be honest the padded is also still on my mind. To me they’re so different I think I need one of each.  
I’d have to find a
padded one at the right price and in the right colour to take the plunge, though.


----------



## Maria333

Pkac said:


> The return went really well, just an absolute bummer that I missed out on the bag at that great price!! Glad your Teen Jodie worked out well.


I'm sorry you got a defective bag, but it's great to know that the return went well. I've ordered from Italist before, but never returned anything. They say on their website that they don't refund duties and taxes, which is super annoying and the reason why I only order from them something I intend to keep 100%. Did you get the full refund from them?


----------



## Pkac

Yes, got the full refund after they saw pics of the various flaws on the bag! I would definitely purchase from them again, the customer service was fantastic.


----------



## Stella03

Padded I think.


----------



## Maria333

Pkac said:


> Yes, got the full refund after they saw pics of the various flaws on the bag! I would definitely purchase from them again, the customer service was fantastic.


Thanks for sharing! I'll feel more comfortable ordering from them knowing this.


----------

